# Chicks dying



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

We got some new chicks and they were a few days old when we got them, and they were fine and about a week later one just died no wounds, nothing.. It looked like it was squished but there was nothing in there to squish it and it hadn't been dead long enough to sink.... And now we have had the chicks for about a month, and I went out and checked on them about an hour ago, and then my aunt came over in a panic, one of the chicks had died... This one had a foamy, stringy liquid from it's eyes and mouth... I am worried now...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have terramycin for chicks?
Are they still under heat lamp? In the corners or all huddled underneath?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes they have a heat lamp but they don't always stay under it, this one was alone under it...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you feeding medicated feed?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes we are


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Medicated feed is precautionary. I recommend offering a waterer with sugar water, feeding boiled egg yolk, and starting antibiotic treatment. Especially foamy eyes, nose, and lethargic chicks, typically these cases are respiratory and contagious. Are they well ventilated?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes very well ventilated they aren't enclosed they are in a cage


----------

